# Fiche de paie pour une fatrie



## Avivi (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, comment faites vous pour une fatrie pour avoir deux fiches de paie une pour chaque enfant, sur Pajemploi il n en sorte que une ! Merci pour vos réponses...,


----------



## abelia (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, vous trouvez des fiches de paye à télécharger sur internet.


----------



## isa19 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 vous demandez aux PE de vous fournir 2 fiches de salaires, il y  a des modelés gratuits sur internet.


----------



## Chouchou301 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, il faut faire un BS par enfant avec un modèle trouvé sur le net.


----------

